# Main > News >  GaryCon Online RPG Convention Oct 9 - 12th

## Bogie

Columbus Weekend is the GaryCon Autumn Revel online RPG convention.  They have opened up some of the restrictions so now everyone can play Friday evening and they opened up a $5 badge to register + small processing fee. ( the games are free so it is a great deal-4 days of gaming for about $6.50  ).   You also need to register a free account with TableTop Events that manages the convention. Here is a link to the Autumn Revel site.                
https://tabletop.events/conventions/autumn-revel1

----------

